# JC Higgins middleweight I.D. help needed



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 17, 2020)

Saw this bike while browsing through Facebook Marketplace earlier. Owner claims it's a "JB Higgins" (pretty sure he meant JC Higgins,) but I can't say I've seen one like this before. The sprocket, chain guard, and the "tight pinch" in the tank area look nothing like anything I've seen on a JC Higgins bike. The owner originally was asking $20, then his wife apparently told him $40. Given its sorry state, I'm not sure I really want this bike, but the sprocket and chain guard at least would be nice to have. So, what kind of bike is this, and is it worth the $40 to drive an hour and a half one way to buy it?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2020)

It's probably one of those foreign made Higgins. A 10 minute drive for that is too far for me.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 17, 2020)

JC Higgins was the name Sears used on their bikes AFTER World War II. Prior to the war Sears sold bikes under the Elgin name.  Looks like 26" wheels on a 28" prewar frame. Save your gas money.  Use it to buy yourself a 12 pack and toast yourself for leaving it on the block.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> It's probably one of those foreign made Higgins. A 10 minute drive for that is too far for me.





Rivnut said:


> JC Higgins was the name Sears used on their bikes AFTER World War II. Prior to the war Sears sold bikes under the Elgin name.  Looks like 26" wheels on a 28" prewar frame. Save your gas money.  Use it to buy yourself a 12 pack and toast yourself for leaving it on the block.



Alright, thanks!


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 18, 2020)

Sure looks like a Ross:


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 18, 2020)

Scout Evans said:


> Sure looks like a Ross:
> 
> View attachment 1142007



I bet you're right. Who manufactured Ross?


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 18, 2020)

Hmm, that's a hard one.  I'd say Ross Bicycles, Inc. from New York.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 18, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> Hmm, that's a hard one.  I'd say Ross Bicycles, Inc. from New York.



....Was that sarcasm? I can never figure out one's tone of voice through text. 
Either way, That makes sense. I hadn't heard of or seen Ross bicycles before. I only just got into the hobby about 2 years ago, so I only know so much about bikes.


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 18, 2020)

Google it.


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 19, 2020)

Chain Bike Corp.









						Ross (bicycle company) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 22, 2020)

CBC made relatively few bikes for Sears, in the mid to late '50s. I wouldn't bother with this one unless it was free and delivered!


----------



## Scout Evans (Feb 22, 2020)

I just noticed the rear fender bridge that looked bent. I think the rear stays were pushed together somehow. They look squeezed together, maybe something ran it over. 5 dollar yard art.


----------

